# Externship Help! Opinions wanted



## quinn01 (Apr 22, 2006)

SOOOO I am fully aware there at 210384 posts already on this topic but this is a little different from all the others. 

I, am already a step ahead of everyone else. Heres the deal:

I am 7 weeks away from externship here at the culinary institute of america. Now yesterday we found out that there will be a 12 thousand dollar increase on our tuition leading it to be close to 43 thousand a year to come here, yeah i know ****ing stupid considering we didnt sign up for that, it should be to current students, anyway back on topic, I have selected a few places to do my externship getting jobs in all of them being:

The Whiteface Lodge, Lake Placid, NY
David Burkes Fromagerie, NJ
The Frog and the Peach, NJ

Now i am from NJ and have been all my life, i do want to expereince something new but at the same time im looking at what would look good on my resume later on down the road. 

David burkes has been nominated for the James Beard AND has been in gourmet a few times while the frog and the peach has been in gourmet a few times as well and is now through out the state while the white face lodge is really nice has a nice menu and is in a place ive never been. 

What do you guys think?


----------



## adamm (Jul 16, 2005)

go where your going to get the best experence, if your only going to be pelling carrots and prep work at David burkes place then i would say go somwhere else. Also i would want to be on the hotline at some point during the externship and i know some places wont leave externs on the hot side. If all the places deal with externs reguraly and have some in the kitchen go and ask how there experences are and what they thinks.


----------



## andrew721 (Feb 14, 2008)

So basicly the CIA now cost around $80,000 to attend?


----------



## ras1187 (Oct 3, 2006)

If thats true... wow


----------



## kali the foodie (Feb 7, 2008)

How depressing, I might as well go to law school...


----------



## benrias (May 2, 2003)

Kali...don't do it! Please! For the love of ice cream and all its toppings, don't go to law school! But if you need some advice on it, I'm all ears. :roll:


----------



## quinn01 (Apr 22, 2006)

Well yeah its going to cost 10 k more so basicly 41 or 42 k to attend.

The intire facilty and student facilty are very very upset about it and are "uproaring" about it so we will see where it leads from here...........


----------



## kali the foodie (Feb 7, 2008)

Oh I was being facetious, my dad always told me to go to law school, but thanks for your concern


----------

